# Did I miss a deal of a life time?



## Sven (Jul 22, 2018)

I will first say I know absolutely nothing about tricycles. I saw this at the 100 mile yard sale a few weeks . But I don't think it is, what I was told that it is about 100 years old. Nor is it worth the $100 price tag ( $75 low as the seller would go. ) The paint is covering the "head badge". So I couldn't even tell ya the manufacturer.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm gonna say 1960s. I don't think you missed out. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 22, 2018)

Definitely "meh"...


----------



## catfish (Jul 22, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## bike (Jul 22, 2018)

no


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 22, 2018)

I believe Shawn is right on the money with the age of it being 1960s. It's definitely a Murray Ohio tricycle just from the design of the front fender alone. You didn't miss out...older Murray trikes are about the most common ones to come across for sale which tends to lower the price on them.

Dave


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 23, 2018)

looks like this, listed a 50's Murray on tricyclefetish site


----------



## vincev (Jul 23, 2018)

You dodged a bullet.Its not real old or valuable and repainted it is worth even less.Maybe $30


----------

